# Star Wars



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 20, 2005)

Okay: Episode Three is finally here, so the time is ripe for one of these polls.

What is your favourite Star Wars film? If you like, list all 6 in order of preference.

Who are some of your favourite and least favourite characters? 

And, having seen Episode 3, does it alter in any way your perception or understanding of Episodes 1 and 2 (and possibly 4, 5, and 6)?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 20, 2005)

Of the 'oldies', _The Empire Strikes Back_ is the most acclaimed and usually gets most votes, but my favourite is _The Return of the Jedi_. What can I say, I'm a sucker for the Emperor!


----------



## Hammersmith (May 21, 2005)

Firstly, the originals are head and shoulders above the prequels. Of the oldies, A New Hope gets my vote; it's the one with the most innocence, the most idyllicism, the greatest nostalgia attached. For myself, anyway. I've always been told that The Empire Strikes Back is the traditional "best" film, but for me there's too much sitting around motionless. I mean, sure you can have a deep conversation in the centre of an asteroid, but it's hardly interesting. Well, there's my attention span.


----------



## greypilgrim (May 22, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Okay: Episode Three is finally here, so the time is ripe for one of these polls.
> 
> What is your favourite Star Wars film? If you like, list all 6 in order of preference.


My vote went to Attack of the Clones. The battle on Geonosis was epic in proportion to anything ever captured on film. That won my vote.  



Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Who are some of your favourite and least favourite characters?


Favorites:
~Emperor Darth Sidious 
~Darth Vader
~Darth Maul
~Old Ben
~Yoda
~Han Solo (witty, provides some comical relief, Harrison Ford is the man) 
~Anakin Skywalker (only for his part in the storyline, not for the acting)
~Padme
~Chancellor Palpatine
~Mace Windu

Least Favorites:
~JarJar Binks (Though I didn't hate him)
~Luke Skywalker
~C3PO
~Landau Calrissian (Traitor!)

After seeing Episodes 1-3 I only like Episodes 4-6 that much better! 
Go here for a good time.


----------



## YayGollum (May 22, 2005)

Return Of The Jedi, A New Hope, Empire Strikes Back, does it matter? Hm. Okay, Revenge Of The Sith, The Phantom Menace, Attack Of The Clones.

Return Of The Jedi was the best. Yay for Jabba the Hutt! He was the highlight of all of the movies, to me. Also, when Gollum became the hero and very coolly destroyed the One Ring and Sauron and saved everyone was very cool. Oh. sorry. I mean, when Darth Vader tossed Emperor Palpatine off of the platform. Yeah, that was fun. Boo for the superly boring Frodo and Luke characters! Everyone thought that they would save the day, but no! I win.  

Favorites ---> Lando, Chewbacca, R2 and 3PO, Wedge, Jabba, Tarkin, Boba Fett (but then, he was cooler in the books, when he was not a clone), probably others, but mostly because they added flavor and were fun in the books.

Pure evil ---> Boba Fett as a clone, Chewbacca without his obviously fake mask, Anakin, Padme, Luke, plenty of others, I'm sure.

No, seeing this did not alter perception or understanding of the other episodes. I knew what would happen. No large deal. I have gotten to like the Emperor a bit more. Yay for evil laughing and confidence in evil abilities!


----------



## Corvis (May 23, 2005)

This is a tough question to answer. Obivously the originals are the best but Episode III comes pretty close to them. My favorite light saber battles are definitley in Episode III, the next best I would say would be in Episode I with Darth Mal.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 25, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> What is your favourite Star Wars film? If you like, list all 6 in order of preference.



OK: I've seen Episode 3, so now I can contribute to the thread.

Here is my list, in order of preference:
Empire Strikes Back
Revenge of the Sith
Return of the Jedi
A New Hope
Attack of the Clones
The Phantom Menace



> Who are some of your favourite and least favourite characters?



Favourites: Han Solo, Chewbacca, OT Yoda, OT Palpatine, OT Vader
Least favourites: Many in the prequel trilogy, but chiefly young Anakin, Jar-Jar, young Boba, young Obi-Wan, C3PO 



> And, having seen Episode 3, does it alter in any way your perception or understanding of Episodes 1 and 2 (and possibly 4, 5, and 6)?



I must say . . . no. I had heard it would help us to see how the first film fitted into the larger picture (beyond simply the fact that it traces the origins of Vader), but I wasn't thus enlightened.

And why didn't they think of something else to do with the separatist droids, rather than simply shutting them down? Vader could have used them against the Rebel Alliance.


----------



## YayGollum (May 25, 2005)

Was it not because they were the evil separitist army and the superly cool and brand new Galactic Empire already had it's own achingly useful clone troopers? Why keep a bunch of easily defeatable droids around when you have an army of Jedi-killing clones?


----------



## Alatar (May 26, 2005)

Well the WORST bit had to be in the factory in Attack of the clones, I mean anakin convinatly having his arm traped in the machine but its okay afterwards?


----------



## Hammersmith (May 26, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Well the WORST bit had to be in the factory in Attack of the clones, I mean anakin convinatly having his arm traped in the machine but its okay afterwards?


That _was _before it was snipped off, right?
As a lame excuse, maybe the droid or machinery involved was programmed to avoid harm to humans, yet also programmed to continue its work. When a conflict in the two programs came up, it compromised in the best way its limited computer could.

I think the least logical part was the whole "let's entrust everything to...*that* kid, there." in Episode I. And then why would they not simply force his mother's freedom? After all, slavery is illegal by Republic law and they were leaving anyway. For that matter, if they could fight off a legion of battle droids and escape from the enemy base itself unscathed, why not simply steal the engine they needed and liberate Anakin and his mother? Silly.


----------



## Alatar (May 26, 2005)

Ah, but wise that would be not.*Yoda voice*

Nah it would cause to much of a seen, rember Qui gon jin reaction when ani sees the light saber.

Qui gon is cool, i always like the old master types, especily when they die( Ben knobi).


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 27, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Was it not because they were the evil separitist army and the superly cool and brand new Galactic Empire already had it's own achingly useful clone troopers? Why keep a bunch of easily defeatable droids around when you have an army of Jedi-killing clones?



Because every little bit helps? Because a fledgling Rebel Alliance would have had a much harder time dealing with the combined might of the clones and the droids?


----------



## Kementari (May 27, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Well the WORST bit had to be in the factory in Attack of the clones, I mean anakin convinatly having his arm traped in the machine but its okay afterwards?



I would agree with you, that scene is pretty long and painful to watch, but i think his arm being caught was a bit of foreshadowing. Like the ship being on fire at the beginning of the Revenge of the Sith..


----------



## Corvis (May 28, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> What is your favourite Star Wars film? If you like, list all 6 in order of preference.


 
Here's my order of preference:
Revenge of the Sith
Empire Strikes Back
A New Hope
Attack of the Clones
Return of the Jedi
The Phantom Menace



> Who are some of your favourite and least favourite characters?


 
Here are my favorite characters:
Darth Vader
Darth Maul
Yoda
Emperor
Mace Windu
Han Solo
Count Dooku
Old Obi-wan Kenobi
Luke Skywalker
Padme


----------



## YayGollum (May 28, 2005)

Sure, every little bit helps, but I am thinking at it from an image point of view. How would the superly cool as well as brand new Galactic Empire be seen if they killed off the evil separitists and used their pathetic drones? Not as great as they would be seen if they start all kinds of stormtrooper training acadamies, focusing on only humans, bringing in much change and betterness. They never used any of the stuff that they aquired after killing off Rebel types. They destroyed it or something. It was beneath them. They have been defeated, the Galactic Empire is better. Ha.  Well, it makes sense to me.


----------



## Uminya (May 29, 2005)

I found the new one to be quite good, but I still (as in Attack of the Clones) could not bear to see the horrible interaction between Padme and Anakin. It was painfully bad acting. The effects and story of the newest installment, however, were quite good.

However, the oldies are still my goodies. In order from best to worst:

Return of the Jedi (has a better space battle than the opening of RotS)
Empire Strikes Back (this is very close to being number one on my list)
A New Hope
Revenge of the Sith (good, but not good enough to push ANH down the list)
Attack of the Clones (bad)
The Phantom Menace (utterly bad)


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 29, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Sure, every little bit helps, but I am thinking at it from an image point of view. How would the superly cool as well as brand new Galactic Empire be seen if they killed off the evil separitists and used their pathetic drones? Not as great as they would be seen if they start all kinds of stormtrooper training acadamies, focusing on only humans, bringing in much change and betterness. They never used any of the stuff that they aquired after killing off Rebel types. They destroyed it or something. It was beneath them. They have been defeated, the Galactic Empire is better. Ha.  Well, it makes sense to me.



All the same, the way it was done in the film smacked too heavily of "Here's a loose plot thread that we need to tie up quick smart. Shut them down!"


----------



## YayGollum (May 30, 2005)

Sure, I have the ability to agree with you on that point. I just happened to have been thinking in why they didn't do that from the fictional character point of view. Whoops.


----------



## Kementari (May 30, 2005)

Movies:

Empire Strikes Back
Revenge of the Sith
A New Hope
Return of the Jedi
Attack of the Clones
The Phantom Menace (even the Titles the worst)

Characters:

Best:
Leia (so much more character than Padme)
Han
R2
Luke
Anakin/Darth Vader
Yoda
ObiWan
Jaba the Hut
Quigon Gin (only good thing about the PM)

Worst:
Landau
Mace Windu (the guy has 3 lines, no character, could have been writen out)
The Evil-Smart Robot guy in RotS (somehow the big furry fake monsters in the older movies are so much more exciting)
JarJar


----------



## TheWhiteLady (May 31, 2005)

> What is your favourite Star Wars film? If you like, list all 6 in order of preference.



All tied for first:
A New Hope (ground breaking)
The Empire Strikes Back (the relevations blew me away)
Return of the Jedi (the title says it all)​
Easy second:
Revenge of the Sith (good movie-stupid title)​
Tenuous third:
Attack of the Clones (hmmm... mixed feelings)​
Skip fourth and go to fifth:
The Phantom Menace (I have problems with this one on so many levels)​ 



> Who are some of your favourite and least favourite characters?


I can't put characters from one trilogy in with the other, so here's first favorites, and then second favorites. 

Luke--Vader--Threepio & Artoo--Han--The Emperor--Leia--Yoda--Boba Fett--Owen & Beru--Lando--Chewbacca​
Obi-Wan--Palpatine--Qui-Gon--Artoo & Threepio--Anakin (of Ep 2-3)--Yoda--Owen & Beru​
Least favorite, in same order as above.

Ewoks (only a little)--that's all​
Anakin (of Ep 1)--Padme--Mace Windu--the Battle Droids--okay, the list is just too long.​
My addition: The-Most-Hated-Character-Of-All...
Jar-Jar​ 



> And, having seen Episode 3, does it alter in any way your perception or understanding of Episodes 1 and 2 (and possibly 4, 5, and 6)?



If anything, the new prequel trilogy has just made things more muddled. 

The only thing I was happy to see was that the rumor that I had heard about 10-15 years ago was correct. I'm referring to the rumor that Obi-Wan and Anakin had a battle to the death, and that somehow Anakin get fried by lava, and became Darth Vader.​


----------



## Corvis (Jun 6, 2005)

Ciryaher said:


> I found the new one to be quite good, but I still (as in Attack of the Clones) could not bear to see the horrible interaction between Padme and Anakin. It was painfully bad acting.


 
I agree with you completely. Hayden Christensen never impressed me during those scenes. Some bad acting indeed.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

Episodes

Return of the Jedi
A New Hope
The Empire Strikes Back
Revenge of the Sith
The Phantom Menace
Attack of the Clones

Characters (Favorite)

Count Dooku (Saruman in Space)
3rd Storm Trooper from the Left
Droidekas (Gotta love em)
Old Ben
General Greivous (Cyborg Fury)
Sebulba (Flamethrower)

Characters (HATE)

Obi-wan (Never Shuts Up)
Palpatine
Mace Wendu
Greivous's Bodyguards (Funny That)
Kaminoans (Don't Hate just remind me of something)


----------



## Corvis (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's been something I've been wondering, who's Anakin's father? Now I asked my cousins who are huge Star Wars fans and they said he was born by the midiclorians and he was born because he was the chosen one who could bring the force back into balance. But I got very confused with their answers so could someone explain Anakin's birth or who his father is in an understandable manner?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 9, 2005)

My favorite movies in order:

Revenge of the Sith
Return of the Jedi
The Empire Strikes Back
A New Hope
Attack of the Clones
The Phantom Menace

Favorite Characters: Obi-wan(episode3), Bad Anakin (Darth without the suit), Qui-gon, Yoda, Darth Sidious, Darth Tyranus (Count Dooku),
Least favorites: Jar-Jar, Young Anakin, Padme


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 15, 2005)

My favourite film is 'Revenge of the Sith' but it is kinda sad. Well, it is very sad and it almost made me cry  Anakin killed all the Jedi and the kids... But there weren't other possibilities - we know: Episode 4, 5, 6...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 3, 2005)

I am only fairly young, and so I have grown up with the newer episodes. However, this is my choice...
#1: Return of the Jedi
#2: Attack of the Clones
#3: A New Hope
#4: Revenge of the Sith
#5: A Phantom Menace
#6: obviously The Empire Strikes Back

By the way, has anyone else branched out into the Expanded Universe of Star Wars? It's not bad.

My favourite Star Wars character is Yoda, then Chewie


----------



## Gabba (Nov 4, 2005)

Best film first:
-Empire strikes back; Luke, I'm your father!!!
-Return of the Jedi
-A new hope

-Revenge of the sith
-Attac of the clones
-The Phantom menace

Best caracters first:
-Yoda
-Darth Vader
-Old Ben
-Quigon Gin
-Darth Maul
-Count Dokoo
-The Emperor
-Han Solo
-Lando
-Chewbacka
-Young Ben
-3PO
-R2-D2
-Leia
-Sebulba?
-Anakin
-Amidala
-Luke Skywalker
-Yar Yar Stinks


Swordfights are of course mutch better in the last three movies!


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 4, 2005)

Gabba said:


> Swordfights are of course mutch better in the last three movies!


It's so difficult to understand sarcasm when it's typed. You're joking of course, right?


----------



## Gabba (Nov 5, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> It's so difficult to understand sarcasm when it's typed. You're joking of course, right?



I'm not really a good writer, and people often misunderstand what I write, but no sarcasm here, swordfights are mutch better in the last three movies. (That would be Phantom Menace, Attac of the Clones and Revenge)


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 5, 2005)

Gabba said:


> I'm not really a good writer, and people often misunderstand what I write, but no sarcasm here, swordfights are mutch better in the last three movies. (That would be Phantom Menace, Attac of the Clones and Revenge)


I feel I have to disagree with that. Sure they're visually stunning. But they're very unbelievable. How come Darth Maul can hold off a Jedi Master and a Jedi Knight, yet dies when Obi Wan jumps over him? The last film suggests that for some reason jumping over Jedi is a spectacularly bad idea. As for the Grievous lightsabre duel, how boring! What was the use of having four lightsabres when they're cut off so easily? And I was very disappointed to see the lightsabres used as simple helicopter-blade-generic-robot-attack. There was little similarity to the steady and atmospheric duels in the first three films. No time for meaningful talking - you forget that the first lightsabre duels secreted the most quotable and memorable dialogue from the first films! The first duels, in my mind, had more to do with the Samurai films where they were plucked from and less to do with the blurring CGI that characterises all modern films like a layer of thick way spread cloyingly over the surface. And the less said about Yoda's lightsabre the better.


----------



## Gabba (Nov 5, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I feel I have to disagree with that. Sure they're visually stunning. But they're very unbelievable. ..........



Hm...I see we disagree, but not totally. I agree that there is way more charm to the somewhat simple swordfights of the earliest movies. But be as it may, I have nothing against, or rather I enjoy the CGI fights because they actually reflects what jedies are capable of. And they are capable of mutch better swordfighting than what any human being on this planet is capable of, be he samurai or actor. And the only way to protrait this is with CGI. So yes they are unbelievable but that is also what they should be.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 5, 2005)

I also meant unbelievable in that what is portrayed as an easily defended position (high ground) means nothing even when the advantaged Jedi (Maul) is obviously skillful. Just an anally retentive gripe I have.


----------



## Gabba (Nov 6, 2005)

When I see a movie with, say, ships in it, I see all the mistakes because I know more about ships than regular people. I'm not really aware of fighting mistakes because my mind does not fockus on those kind of problems, but no that I think of it, you are probably right. But I still think the swordfights cool.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 6, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I feel I have to disagree with that. Sure they're visually stunning. But they're very unbelievable. How come Darth Maul can hold off a Jedi Master and a Jedi Knight, yet dies when Obi Wan jumps over him? The last film suggests that for some reason jumping over Jedi is a spectacularly bad idea.


Darth Maul was a very skillful Sith and yes he could hold off a Jedi Master and his apprentice. However, he had one Fatal weakness, over-confidence. At the point where Obi-Wan jumps over him Maul had (to his satisfaction) dis-armed and defeated Obi-Wan (Obi-Wan's lightsaber was kicked into the hole) and was so busy savouring the moment of victory that he was completly un-prepared for a counter attack by an un-armed man.

Maul did not even think of Qui-Gon's saber being any danger. So when Obi-Wan jumped out of the hole and over Maul's head the surprise gave him one chance to attack. and so Maul Split.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 6, 2005)

That's nonsense! We're led to understand in the last new film that jumping over people is a very very very very bad idea. The best Jedi in the universe got carved to pieces when he tried it, ready or not. Besides, Jedi don't get taken by surprise. They use the force. Leave me to my sense of smug aloofness please.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 6, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> That's nonsense! We're led to understand in the last new film that jumping over people is a very very very very bad idea. The best Jedi in the universe got carved to pieces when he tried it, ready or not. Besides, Jedi don't get taken by surprise. They use the force. Leave me to my sense of smug aloofness please.


Jumping over people is no doubt a VERY bad idea. However, in the case of Darth Maul we are not talking about a Jedi but a Sith. A well trained Jedi would be far less likely to fall into the trap of Over Confidence. A Sith on the other hand, while they have all the fighting skills of the Jedi, are so blown up with feelings of self-importance that they open themselves to this very weakness. And I will not leave you to your sense of smug aloofness. I am a very evil Balrog.


----------

